# When should I feed my freshly molted tarantula?



## Angela Bucciarelli (Sep 3, 2017)

Ok, so my mexican redknee tarantula molted and I found out that she is indeed a female! But now at the legspan of 2.7 inches she has a horribly small abdomen and I would like to feed her as soon as possible. I know that the recommended waiting time is usually a week, but is she able to wait that long? Is this normal for the tarantula's abdomen to be this small after a molt? And is it possible to feed her again in three days? I am sorry that I am unable to provide a picture with this post.


----------



## Devin B (Sep 3, 2017)

It is very normal for their abdomen to be very small after a molt.  If you try and feed your T to soon it may simply ignore it or break its fangs if it tries to eat it.  You have to wait until the fangs are completely black to feed.  If you can't see the fangs then just wait a week.   No harm with come I'd you wait until you are absolutely sure that is ready.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Sep 3, 2017)

Feed it when it wants food. Meaning - just wait three days and drop in some food, if she's not interested take the feeder out and wait three more days. The rule of thumb is that you must wait until her fangs have gone from white via red to black. If not she might harm her still-soft fangs on the prey and that leaves you/her with a doozy of a problem. The abdomen is usually pretty small after a molt which is normal, it is not harmful. Just make sure there's always water available and she'll be fine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 3, 2017)

A Tarantula that small would need at least 7-10 days for the fangs to fully harden up. I wouldn't feed her any sooner. Its normal for the abdomen to be smaller after a molt they use a lot of fluid in the molting process just give her access to a full water dish to re hydrate till she is safe to feed.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 3, 2017)

The abdomen is usually much smaller after a moult.

 Dont rush to feed her. They can go months without food.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ellenantula (Sep 3, 2017)

Obviously, wait until fangs have darkened up.

That said, I usually offer food 4-5 days for small slings; 7 days for larger slings; and 10 - 14 days for large juvies and adults.

Some wait longer 'just to be sure' which I totally get.

The best test will always be black fangs, however.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Sep 3, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> A Tarantula that small would need at least 7-10 days for the fangs to fully harden up.


The smaller the tarantula, the less time is needed though.


----------



## Ellenantula (Sep 3, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> A Tarantula that small would need at least 7-10 days for the fangs to fully harden up. I wouldn't feed her any sooner. Its normal for the abdomen to be smaller after a molt they use a lot of fluid in the molting process just give her access to a full water dish to re hydrate till she is safe to feed.


Yeah, make water available (you should be doing this anyway) but water is most important before and after a moult (and all other times inbetween -- lol).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Devin B (Sep 3, 2017)

ThisMeansWAR said:


> The smaller the tarantula, the less time is needed though.


That's true but nothing bad will happen if the owner waits longer.   The only reason to feed it as soon as possibly is our own impatience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ellenantula (Sep 3, 2017)

I'd rather see a T feel hungry a couple of days than risk fang damage from feeding too soon --- if you can't see the fangs to be sure -- better safe than sorry when post-moult feeding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Angela Bucciarelli (Sep 3, 2017)

Thank you for all the quick ansrews! I have decided to wait for six days and then test her intrest in food. I did know about the fangs needing to dry, but I am unable to se their color. So yeah, I will wait until she shows any interst

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 3, 2017)

There are tarantulas that go a year without eating anything. Relax, food isn't a huge priority to them. Water, on the other hand, is super important. Make sure she definitely has 24 hour access to water, especially after a molt.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

